# 2015



## Batman (Jan 23, 2022)

Looking to add a couple 2015 or 2016 players to our roster to compete this coming fall.  Core group won CSL and League Cup playing a year up!

Team will play in Oxnard and tournaments in the summer.

We practice in Oxnard. Please text coach Juan at 805-469-8622 if interested.


----------

